# Micro de mon mac pas reconnu sur Parallel



## boiperso (23 Novembre 2021)

Bonjour
Le micro de mon macbookpro Monterey n'est pas reconnu sur Windows 10 avec Parrallel Desktop
Avez vous une idée ?
Cordialement


----------

